# Sewer Hose



## LTZ25 (Aug 21, 2017)

If you get tired of those flimsy hoses like I was using, I couldn't get mine to stay up  on the supports . I looked at  other options and came across the thing called Sewer Soultions 
It's a 1 inch hose that's amazing, look it up and see what I'm talking about , it works great and will even go uphill , you can get them at camper world.


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 24, 2017)

Interesting concept  . I would be afraid that someone might flush a wipe or something that can't pass through the 1" hose. You would have a hard time trying to unclog the small hose.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 24, 2017)

well you wouldn't want to do that but it does twist off like a regular sewer connection . I've had it a while now and ill never use another 3 inch flex hose .
The main concept is that the water goes thru a small jet that breaks up everything then forces pressure thru the line .


----------



## WayneB (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a macerator pump that mechanically does the same thing, but gives me more options to pump uphill or over longer distance.

too many times I've gone to the dump station and found no hose end to connect my tank flush, hows that work for the sewer solutions?


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 25, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I have a macerator pump that mechanically does the same thing, but gives me more options to pump uphill or over longer distance.
> 
> too many times I've gone to the dump station and found no hose end to connect my tank flush, hows that work for the sewer solutions?



That would be a problem , because you have to have a water hose to create the pressure . I guess its made for campground use . Ive never owned a TT with the macerator .


----------

